# ROAR Region 5 2005 US Indoor Carpet Championships



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

RCScrewZ Speedway (livonia, Michigan) is hosting the ROAR Region 5 US Indoor Carpet Championships. Follow the Link Below for information, dates and the entry form. Don’t Miss out – check out our website for track and pro-shop pics.

http://www.rcscrewz.com/Roar%20Carpet%20Championships%202005.pdf

Thanks,
Keith Bergevin
Owner


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

The dates are october 19th - 23rd ,the track is the best in this state. the track phone#(734)765-8870


----------



## walterhenderson (May 8, 2002)

Keith,


I would recomend changing the schedule. For a regional race you have a nationals schedule. I would suggest 3 rounds of qualifing on saturday and a 4th qualifer and the mains on sunday.

Walter Henderson


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Think the deadline might need to be extended on the flyer? It sez August 1st.

Also, I was wondering when the carpet was going to be layed back down. Vegas is in a month and some people are asking where they can come and practice.


Tim


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Tim Stamper said:


> Think the deadline might need to be extended on the flyer? It sez August 1st.
> 
> Also, I was wondering when the carpet was going to be layed back down. Vegas is in a month and some people are asking where they can come and practice.
> 
> ...



Last I (over)heard was the carpet was going down at the end of this month.


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with Walter [edited] See you in Toledo


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We will be changing qualifying to (4) saturday an (1) on sunday + mains - change will be made this week and posted on the website!


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Halo Hobbies will be hosting IIC Warm-Up Event on August 25th-28th - $20.00 for 4 days of practice and racing. 

Due to the fact that RC Screws knew about our IIC Warm-Up and decided to host a "Texas Hold'em" event on the same day as us (after I dropped fliers for the event off at Screw's track) we will be kind enough to return the favor.

SAME WEEKEND AS THE REGIONALS: Halo Hobbies Grand Prix $20.00 Entry, same schedule as the IIC event with complimentary pizza & pop for everyone in attendance (Sat evening). 

Sorry Keith, you stiffed us on the money series and now this. Completely uncalled for.....


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Well this sucks,
we obviously can't do both.


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

WOW.......eenee, meenee, minee, mo ---- which one would be the best to go? Catch a racer by the toe...if he hollars, let him go---eenee, meenee, minee, mo


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Halo Hobbies will be hosting IIC Warm-Up Event on August 25th-28th - $20.00 for 4 days of practice and racing.
> 
> Due to the fact that RC Screws knew about our IIC Warm-Up and decided to host a "Texas Hold'em" event on the same day as us (after I dropped fliers for the event off at Screw's track) we will be kind enough to return the favor.
> 
> ...


Sad.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Holy Moly. Trackwars.

Decisions, Decisions, Decisions. The entry price doesn't bother me at 'screwz, and free food definately is a plus. 

Crap.

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Uh we paid off our guys for the money series (I told you that when you were here - we paid shaen planko - and you were suppose to pay your guy - since we never got any pot entry from either week at your place) and the texas holdem series is for the local racers only - not everyone is going down to las vegas. Your warm race is for the attendies of the vegas race - our local races are in michigan not in ohio so we can run any race we want - I am sure there is a race in california that weeekend to - but I won't schedule around it. The 15 guys who come here every tuesday night are not going to vegas - so we are holding weekend racing for them and whoever wants to race who's not attending Vegas. We are also holding another poker run during the cleveland race - for those who cannot attend that either.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

No wars - two different tracks in two different states - race where you like to race. Either race local or travel it's up to the racer.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Halo Hobbies will be hosting IIC Warm-Up Event on August 25th-28th - $20.00 for 4 days of practice and racing.
> 
> Due to the fact that RC Screws knew about our IIC Warm-Up and decided to host a "Texas Hold'em" event on the same day as us (after I dropped fliers for the event off at Screw's track) we will be kind enough to return the favor.
> 
> ...


 Before this thread turns into a war (like stamper calls it - which is totally wrong) I want to apologize to Josh for stepping on his toes. But I did not advertise this race (the texas holdem) on any dicussion boards - I am not trying to pull racers from anyone (the last texas race we had only 8 people anyways). I am a track owner trying to make my rent and I have to hold as many local races as it takes to do this. Josh (if you are reading this) all the local diehard racers (people who do travel to big events) like tim stamper, Dave johnson, james riley, greg anthony will be at your place they haven't come to the last several races (poker and texas) we have held. I know if i didn't have a business to run - I would be there too to see the big names in attendance - we passed out all your fliers for your race over the past several weeks so everyone in our club know about it - any many (mentioned above) will be in attendance. I am doing these races for the guys like bob silervi and ken compton who are just typical racers who love to race but not on the big scene just locally. I wish you the best on the race your holding during our regionals -(you have to make rent also). I hope you get a good turn out - probably some of our local guys will be attending your race also (they don't do big events). So for future refernece every month we are holding either a texas holdem race or poker run on one weekend (dates are unknown as of right now - but usuallay either the 2nd or 4th sunday). So I am ending any further comments from me on this thread. If there are any questions on the regional race or inquires on adding 1/12th stock or masters class ( need at least 3 racers to make a class) please let us know ASAP at 734.765.8870 or email us at [email protected].


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry greg - dave said you were going. I am taking gregs name out of the last reply . I am sorry greg -


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

Keith - Funny, I thought the money series was for 19T and stock (that was what we understood it as)??? If not, then why were the 19T drivers charged $20.00 also?? 

Also, I was told an RC Screws rep(yourself) would be at the last race to pass out the $$. I missed the 3rd race due to my wife's illness so I thought things were to be squared up at the 4th and final race at our track. Only Sean showed up from Screws to the last race at Halo. How long did it take to get the actual points tally from the series??? That's right, I still don't have them as you never e-mailed me. I believe that 19T drivers who finished 1,2,3 were all from Halo. I'm not worried about my portion of the series $$ but it would have been nice to pay those places out with the "series" money (not my own pocket) as it was supposed to be.

As far as different states - That's a joke, we are only an hour away from each other and many of the same racers attend both tracks. I won't litter on your threads anymore and I wish you luck with your track.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We never received funds from your track to pay anyone - so we had to pay from our pockets for the stock winner - as far as 19turn there were (average between all races) only 5 racers so - first and second only get paid not all (3) and only (3) racers average for stock - so only 1st got paid. the (3rd) race in the series we had (2) stock racers and no 19turn nor mod racers. So we paid the stock racer who won (from michigan) - so it would figure you could pay your racers ** no matter how far we are apart - we never tried to steal a race or racers -we have our own group and thats what I care about and thats who these club events are for. Racers make the track not the other way.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Josh almost forgot - good luck on your new car project - seen many pictures online- car definatley looks different and a very potential world champion vehicle in the making.

thanks, Keith


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

So you changed the rules of the series as you saw fit?? Not as advertised?? If the prize money was $5.00 then it should have been sorted and paid as advertised. As far as recieving money from our track - I believe the first series day there were 18 entries - 10 for 19t and 8 for stock - that's $90.00 in prize $$ that was to be awarded. Your next race only had 2 people in stock - Ok, the total was $100.00 in prize money - the same total we had from our track.

Basically there should have been $90.00 in prize money to stock and $110.00 for 19T between our tracks:

Stock: 

Sean Planko $45.00
Luie Szilagy $27.00
3rd Place?? $18.00

19T:

Josh Cyrul $55.00
Casey Buedoin $33.00
Rick Monahan $22.00


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

*Application Update*

We have had several inquires now for the addition of some classes for this race
(1/12 Masters and 1/12 Stock) The new updated application is now available on line at:
http://www.rcscrewz.com/Roar%20Carpet%20Championships%202005.pdf

Thanks


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Have there been any approved deviations from the ROAR Rule Book for this event?


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> Have there been any approved deviations from the ROAR Rule Book for this event?


 None that comes to mind - is there something we are missing - let me know


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcscrewz said:


> None that comes to mind - is there something we are missing - let me know


No it would be something that you asked ROAR to have differently then the normal rules.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

rcscrewz said:


> Before this thread turns into a war (like stamper calls it - which is totally wrong) I want to apologize to Josh for stepping on his toes. But I did not advertise this race (the texas holdem) on any dicussion boards - I am not trying to pull racers from anyone (the last texas race we had only 8 people anyways). I am a track owner trying to make my rent and I have to hold as many local races as it takes to do this. Josh (if you are reading this) all the local diehard racers (people who do travel to big events) like tim stamper, Dave johnson, james riley, greg anthony will be at your place they haven't come to the last several races (poker and texas) we have held. I know if i didn't have a business to run - I would be there too to see the big names in attendance - we passed out all your fliers for your race over the past several weeks so everyone in our club know about it - any many (mentioned above) will be in attendance. I am doing these races for the guys like bob silervi and ken compton who are just typical racers who love to race but not on the big scene just locally. I wish you the best on the race your holding during our regionals -(you have to make rent also). I hope you get a good turn out - probably some of our local guys will be attending your race also (they don't do big events). So for future refernece every month we are holding either a texas holdem race or poker run on one weekend (dates are unknown as of right now - but usuallay either the 2nd or 4th sunday). So I am ending any further comments from me on this thread. If there are any questions on the regional race or inquires on adding 1/12th stock or masters class ( need at least 3 racers to make a class) please let us know ASAP at 734.765.8870 or email us at [email protected].


War.... Okay, a small misunderstanding that leads to people being dragged into the thick of things when they don't deserve to deal with the issues brought forth before them. War was shorter and easier to type. 

Actually, I won'r be able to make it to Josh's race on the 28th due to the MORL. Which only a couple of the guys that ran the race at your track where the series started showed up to the second race. And the drccc held a series race the same day as the second race. People are constantly stepping on other people's toes trying to stay afloat and it's the racers that get stuck in the middle being used as pawns and excuses for bad turnouts.

I haven't been to your track on tuesdays because I have been working till 6 or 7 every day, not because I've been going down to Josh's everyday like most folks would think. I was there for you from day 1 to help out and 2 people not showing up isn't the reason for the dead season. a slow season has effected all local tracks. You have an awesome track and I really like that it is 10 minutes away, but I don't like the I tried to come by last Sunday and I brought someone else with me and at 1:30, the doors were locked and the lights were off. I get up for work at 5:45am and it is hard staying at a track 'till 10:00 or 10:30 during the week lately.

I would like it to be known that I have put a lot of effort to keep your track going over the past year donating my time and whatever resource you need and now since I have been working a bunch I am an outcast that turns his back on the little guy. That's not what anyone who has been in this for 19 years shoots for.

Anyways, the last time I came by on a tuesday there were just a handful of people there to race and most people there bitch that i race there anyways. I race for a chassis manufacturer, so I shouldn't be able to race the class that I am trying to get better at for the real races. That's absolute BS.

I am getting ready for a few big carpet races and had to sell almost all of my cars to fund these races. The current carpet car that I have is borrowed and he told me that under no circumstances am I to run it on asphalt because it is a one-off chassis. I have gone to Josh's the last 2 saturdays just because Reilly has gone and I hitched a ride. I can barely afford gas in my car to go back and forth to work. At $3 a gallon and 100 miles a day, life sucks.

Please don't name drop and think that people are playing favorites. The carpet season is upon us, and when you roll out the carpet, I will probably be there practicing . 

Thanks for everything,

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> War.... Okay, a small misunderstanding that leads to people being dragged into the thick of things when they don't deserve to deal with the issues brought forth before them. War was shorter and easier to type.
> 
> Actually, I won'r be able to make it to Josh's race on the 28th due to the MORL. Which only a couple of the guys that ran the race at your track where the series started showed up to the second race. And the drccc held a series race the same day as the second race. People are constantly stepping on other people's toes trying to stay afloat and it's the racers that get stuck in the middle being used as pawns and excuses for bad turnouts.
> 
> ...



And this is why I stay off the boards - no name dropping nor bad feelings toward anyone - people (generic) who come tuesdays say they going here or there and sometimes say so and so is going - all told to me . from now on don't talk to me with info if it going to be used against me.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Sunday we were closed - I was on vacation - the last (4) weeks on sunday it has been me only from 1pm to 6pm - and so when it came time to take some R&R - no sense in paying someone to watch dust settle. We are open this sunday. People have to remember this is a one man show - I cannot please everyone everytime and latley no-one any of the time. *This is the last no "Region Race" topic I am commenting on for this thread*


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

Holy Wow's


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Tim :wave: how's life


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Bigboy313 said:


> Hi Tim :wave: how's life


My life seems to be going better than some. I have been working 12 hour days and only getting paid for 8. It gets old pretty quick.

I don't know why people use selective listening, but it seems to be a common problem.

I said what I needed to say. I'm not the only one that feels the way I do. Oh well.

Keith, you have a PM.

Tim


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> My life seems to be going better than some. I have been working 12 hour days and only getting paid for 8. It gets old pretty quick.
> 
> I don't know why people use selective listening, but it seems to be a common problem.
> 
> ...


Hey guys - this is not a personal conversation thread - this is for the Carpet Championship Race only - make another thread and talk about this - please


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

Josh Cyrul said:


> Halo Hobbies will be hosting IIC Warm-Up Event on August 25th-28th - $20.00 for 4 days of practice and racing.
> 
> Due to the fact that RC Screws knew about our IIC Warm-Up and decided to host a "Texas Hold'em" event on the same day as us (after I dropped fliers for the event off at Screw's track) we will be kind enough to return the favor.
> 
> ...


Mr. Cyrul,

After hearing what you wrote it makes me see you in a different light.  We should be thankful that someone has opened up a track, if their are not tracks this could become a dead hobbie, and without RC where would you be - think about that for a moment. Seems that it is petty for you to put on a fluff race during a regional race just for spite. As I recall (races that actually meant something/or multiy state entreies) no conflicted with the schedule for nats or the great lakes race. I know I am not driving over 2 hours for a warmup race that I am not even attending. But If I due decide to race (in michigan where I live) on sunday - then I am glad to know there is somewhere I can go. And Screwz has been doing these racers since april - seems to me you should have checked with them before sceduleing your race - that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow, if Larry see's this he'll probably take the dune buggies off the track.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

But seriously guys remember this is all supposed to be fun, with toy cars. Very expensive toy cars I might add.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Wow, for a minute there I thought I was reading one of the old GR threads!
Sorry..... I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

oltimerracer said:


> Mr. Cyrul,
> 
> After hearing what you wrote it makes me see you in a different light.  We should be thankful that someone has opened up a track, if their are not tracks this could become a dead hobbie, and without RC where would you be - think about that for a moment. Seems that it is petty for you to put on a fluff race during a regional race just for spite. As I recall (races that actually meant something/or multiy state entreies) no conflicted with the schedule for nats or the great lakes race. I know I am not driving over 2 hours for a warmup race that I am not even attending. But If I due decide to race (in michigan where I live) on sunday - then I am glad to know there is somewhere I can go. And Screwz has been doing these racers since april - seems to me you should have checked with them before sceduleing your race - that is just my 2 cents.


And if the track owners don't look out for each other and work with each other then there will be no tracks. Each place will end up with 10 racers and the track will close. The people and racers that have been around for a while (10+ years) have seen this happen in this area.


----------



## funai (Jul 28, 2005)

*outsider looking in at this is amazed*

since they are both in the same *REGION* I would hope that racers would attend the sanactioned race to represent there *REGION* and *sponsered drivers* should be required to attend *REGION* races to boost the hobby not break it up JUST THINK ITS SAD THAT THIS CAN'T BE WORKED OUT for all to enjoy in the *REGION* (racers and potential new people who might show up to see the racers) just a thought!!!!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

funai said:


> since they are both in the same *REGION* I would hope that racers would attend the sanactioned race to represent there *REGION* and *sponsered drivers* should be required to attend *REGION* races to boost the hobby not break it up JUST THINK ITS SAD THAT THIS CAN'T BE WORKED OUT for all to enjoy in the *REGION* (racers and potential new people who might show up to see the racers) just a thought!!!!


I for one love the idea of supporting Roar. But you also need to keep in mind that this Regional race is the same price as the Nationals have been lately. So it seams way over priced for what it is.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

As instructed by roar 20% of all entry fees are put towards prizes (trophies/awards) Shirts and motors the most money, payment for race officals - advertising in a magazine (we are in extreme magazine) $800 a month - cost is high to even put a race on - I agree with you.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcscrewz said:


> payment for race officals


What are you talking about? ROAR is a volunteer organization.


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

rcscrewz said:


> Hey guys - this is not a personal conversation thread - this is for the Carpet Championship Race only - make another thread and talk about this - please


 Keith you should relax just becuse we may drift off the topic doesn't demean this wonderful race you are holding, If you look at every thread nobody is completly on the sudject every post so just control your track and not the tread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Josh Cyrul (Dec 6, 2004)

oltimerracer said:


> Mr. Cyrul,
> 
> After hearing what you wrote it makes me see you in a different light.  We should be thankful that someone has opened up a track, if their are not tracks this could become a dead hobbie, and without RC where would you be - think about that for a moment. Seems that it is petty for you to put on a fluff race during a regional race just for spite. As I recall (races that actually meant something/or multiy state entreies) no conflicted with the schedule for nats or the great lakes race. I know I am not driving over 2 hours for a warmup race that I am not even attending. But If I due decide to race (in michigan where I live) on sunday - then I am glad to know there is somewhere I can go. And Screwz has been doing these racers since april - seems to me you should have checked with them before sceduleing your race - that is just my 2 cents.



It's funny, I was going to open a track in the Livonia area as I was looking into buildings within 2 miles of where screws is now located. It was at that time that I found out that the Toledo track was probably going to close. It dissapointed me as I always enjoyed going to the track there to race so, I bought the track, remodeled EVERYTHING to make it one of the nicest tracks possible. 

Now, if you remember back (oltimerracer)- My parents were a huge part of the old Rider's in Canton, before that Jonimos (over 18yrs ago) as well as Stage III. Now I own and opperate Halo Hobbies and CEFX. R/C has always been a huge part of my life but I've also more than put back my share with supporting tracks, helping host major events, now running a hobby shop and doing more than a fair share of helping and supporting racers at Halo and on-line so they can enjoy the hobby and get the most out of it.

As far as the Warm-Up race that we are holding - It's not a $65.00 entry, it's a $20.00 laid back race that should bring a decient group of racers together to hang out, practice and enjoy r/c rather than be nuts trying to win a major event title. Here's a question?? If I called it a Halo Hobbies GP rather than a IIC Warm-Up would you attend?? It's a title of a race because it's the next large event on the r/c calander and for the guys who are going it's a good chance to practice. For the people who aren't going, it's still a chance to come and race to get 4 days of track time (you don't have to come for all 4 days) for a cheap price. I don't really think it matters at all if you are attending the actual race. Supposedly races like this are to bring groups of racers together to support the local (or somewhat local) track.

As far as this whole "Michigan" issue everyone seems to have..lol.. I was born in Michigan, I've grown up in Michigan and I still live in Michigan. CEFX is located in Michigan. I remember driving to Grand Rapids every weekend to race (over 2hr drive). Screws and Halo are only 1 hour a part so it would seem that a little cooperation among schedules would benifit both tracks, but since my track is "in Ohio with Ohio racers" then I guess it really doesn't matter that we are holding a Halo Hobbies GP on the same weekend as the Regionals just as the Texas Hold'em and our IIC race are on the same weekend (see my point).

As far as checking with Screws - I was at Screws when I dropped off flyers and there was NO RACE scheduled for the same weekend as ours. Keith actually gave me a flyer for a Texas Hold'em race for that coming weekend (this was before the Great Lakes Challenge). Don't tell me that was scheduled in April....

Sorry for the attitude, but just as Keith I am trying to keep my track open and take care of business. After "my Ohio" racers got stiffed on the money series and now this scheduling conflict I think you could respect my frustration. 

Xpressman - Amen.

funai - Due to the lack of ROAR structure, there is no need to attend a State or Regional event because you can directly enter into a National - It's been this way for years. As far as requiring "sponsored" drivers to attend.....lol.... I'm not even going there....


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Nicely stated Josh!


----------



## DamageIncRacing (Sep 26, 2001)

John Warner said:


> Wow, for a minute there I thought I was reading one of the old GR threads!
> Sorry..... I just couldn't resist.


 
Ain't that the truth- And people wonder why I don't race anymore...


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

How far is this track from the IN. border? 

David


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

dasupacat said:


> How far is this track from the IN. border?
> 
> David


HOUR AND A HALF I think


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

*Roar Race*

hey i was wondering if there is an age limit to this race because i am 15 and am thinking about coming to this race and compete in stock touring and stock 1/12th scale.

Max


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Max,
I don't believe there's an age limit.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

No age limit - come and race!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

there going to be big name guys there, if there are i'll try my best

Max


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

oct-nov is very busy in rc racing


----------



## Nitro-Boy (Mar 18, 2005)

Keith isn't the Texas Hold'em race a monthly event w/local regular drivers? I was at the last race and really enjoyed it, nice to race against others close to my level and not "pros" etc! Can't wait for the race this weekend and the ROAR race in October


----------



## upracer (Aug 24, 2005)

I have found that in the past it is better to be at a track with a variety of drivers instead of driving with the same few every week. I like to try to push myself to get better.

I am probably going to come down to the nats. Sounds like it will be a good time. I checked out your website, and teh place looks pretty cool. oh yeah, how much is it for roar?

Jon


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Jon ,
Its always better to race with the fast guys , how else can you judge your ability if you run with the same 10 people every week . I've been out of the scene this summer but I am getting excited about 1/12th scale on the rug this winter . Oval racing was big up north , is it still ? 
Oh , and one day ROAR (yuk) memberships I believe are $15 , plus your per class entry . 
Bob :wave:


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

Nitro-Boy said:


> Keith isn't the Texas Hold'em race a monthly event w/local regular drivers? I was at the last race and really enjoyed it, nice to race against others close to my level and not "pros" etc! Can't wait for the race this weekend and the ROAR race in October


Local and newcomers - can race in the Texas Hold'em races - Prizes are based on race ability - it is just a fun race with (3) qualifiers and mains - while playing texas hold'em to take home the pot.


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

upracer said:


> I have found that in the past it is better to be at a track with a variety of drivers instead of driving with the same few every week. I like to try to push myself to get better.
> 
> I am probably going to come down to the nats. Sounds like it will be a good time. I checked out your website, and teh place looks pretty cool. oh yeah, how much is it for roar?
> 
> Jon


$30.00 to join roar for the rest of the year - but only $15.00 for a (1) race roar event.


----------



## upracer (Aug 24, 2005)

rcsilly said:


> Jon ,
> Its always better to race with the fast guys , how else can you judge your ability if you run with the same 10 people every week . I've been out of the scene this summer but I am getting excited about 1/12th scale on the rug this winter . Oval racing was big up north , is it still ?
> Oh , and one day ROAR (yuk) memberships I believe are $15 , plus your per class entry .
> Bob :wave:


Thanks for the info. It seems that all people want to run is oval up here nowadays. I have to drive a long way to try to hang out with some friends. I just got my license, so it is a little easier than bugging the parents for a ride.

Wow, $80 with roar for a regional race. That's a lot of money. I thought it was like $65 for a *national* event. Maybe i'll run mod, but that will still hit me pretty hard since it's hard to find a job up here that pays more than minimum wage at my age.

I'll try to find the money. There will be 6 of us coming down if all things go well.

Jon.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Jon , 

Yeah , ROAR really socks it to ya for a weekend race . I know its a long way for you , but if you want some REAL competition and track time with the best in the country , you should consider the US Indoor champs in Cleveland over Thanksgiving! Its not a ROAR race , but is by far the most fun I've had racing , and rubbing paint , for 5 days . It is a large chunk of change since you need to stay in the hotel also , start saving for next year, if you split the room with a few buddys , all the better . Good luck at the Regional if you make it down ! 
Bob


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Bob, e-mail me


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> Yeah , ROAR really socks it to ya for a weekend race.


The only fee that ROAR socks you with is a membership fee. And it is only right being they are the sacncutioning body and it is their championship. They(ROAR) set the price limits for National events so the tracks don't try and rape you. All non national events, like regionals and state level events, it is up to the HOST TRACK to set the entry fee and decide if they want to use handout motors or not. In the last 5 years I can't tell you one regional that has handout motors as most track owners try and keep the entry fee down to entice more out of town racers to come.


Also if you do the $15 one race membership that will go towards your $30 full yearly membership if you decide todo another ROAR sancationed race. That even included Nats.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

BRIAN FOR ROAR PREZ ................ what up dude


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> BRIAN FOR ROAR PREZ ................ what up dude


They changed the rules and you have to be a region director or another administraive position in order to be nomminated for prez or VP. So bascially the people in office now made it so they have job security.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

OK then , BRIAN for ROAR regional director , lol , its a start . You do have the rule book down pat ........... I thought it was a " volunteer orginization " . hehehe


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcsilly said:


> OK then , BRIAN for ROAR regional director , lol , its a start . You do have the rule book down pat ........... I thought it was a " volunteer orginization " . hehehe


Apparently they are making it so you can't volunteer yourself....lol


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brian dont you race oval now   Whats with all the negative posts by a non racer?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Bigboy313 said:


> Brian dont you race oval now   Whats with all the negative posts by a non racer?


I race everything. I love rc racing of any type. What negative posts are you talking about?


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Xpressman said:


> I race everything. I love rc racing of any type. What negative posts are you talking about?


i'm  also.

Tim


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Xpressman said:


> I race everything. I love rc racing of any type. What negative posts are you talking about?


Oval = 4 Left turns.....Now that's some real excitment Brian can handle....LOL


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Xpressman said:


> The only fee that ROAR socks you with is a membership fee. And it is only right being they are the sacncutioning body and it is their championship. They(ROAR) set the price limits for National events so the tracks don't try and rape you. All non national events, like regionals and state level events, it is up to the HOST TRACK to set the entry fee and decide if they want to use handout motors or not. In the last 5 years I can't tell you one regional that has handout motors as most track owners try and keep the entry fee down to entice more out of town racers to come.
> 
> 
> Also if you do the $15 one race membership that will go towards your $30 full yearly membership if you decide todo another ROAR sancationed race. That even included Nats. Just one of the many  nuff said :dude:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Bigboy313 said:


> Xpressman said:
> 
> 
> > Also if you do the $15 one race membership that will go towards your $30 full yearly membership if you decide todo another ROAR sancationed race. That even included Nats. Just one of the many  nuff said :dude:
> ...


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Sorry Al , I don't see it being Neg ......... 
Bob


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brian I wasn't trying to slam you it's just that everybody seem's to put down screwz or larry's "I don't like him and they don't treat me right" just a few statements I've heard at the track. Personally I don't care what kind of personality the track owner has as long as he doesn't sware at me, Other than that I would race in the Anthony's basement. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## upracer (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello,

I was online trying to convince my dad to take me to this race since it is like 280 miles from home and all I can show him is arguing back and forth between the staff and racers. I now cannot go due to what he has seen on rcpimp and here about the track and it's staff. 

Luckily it is still a couple of months away and I might be able to convince him to let me go with some friends that were planning to come down.

I just don't know if it's worth it to save up for the race anymore.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## kenb (Sep 28, 2001)

From my personal experience, sometimes what gets posted on RCPIMP has an agenda and is not always what it seems, take it with a LARGE grain of salt
Ken


----------



## Bigboy313 (Dec 16, 2004)

upracer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was online trying to convince my dad to take me to this race since it is like 280 miles from home and all I can show him is arguing back and forth between the staff and racers. I now cannot go due to what he has seen on rcpimp and here about the track and it's staff.
> 
> ...


 Jon Screwz is a wonderful track and I would tell everybody to race the track but with gas at $4.00 a gallon :drunk: driving 280 miles is to far for a 
regional, Plan for next year when they have the nationals?


----------



## rcscrewz (Sep 15, 2004)

We are looking for a volunteer who could be able to run Our software RC Scoring Pro for the Qualifiers and Mains (Saturday & Sunday) also to perform the Teching of the cars - Jigs will be setup for Checking the car - and engine teardown for random picks as well as for TQ finishers and Mains winners. Please call or email if there is any interest!


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

rcscrewz said:


> We are looking for a volunteer who could be able to run Our software RC Scoring Pro for the Qualifiers and Mains (Saturday & Sunday) also to perform the Teching of the cars - Jigs will be setup for Checking the car - and engine teardown for random picks as well as for TQ finishers and Mains winners. Please call or email if there is any interest!


The rule book states that all scorekeepers (person running the computer) and tech staff must be full ROAR members. I know there was some talk of that being changed for everything but National (level 4) events so it is easier for the host track to find volunteers without having to pay for the membership fee. I'm not sure if that ever came about or not.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

Deleted


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

*Roar Race Cancled?????*

hey is this race cancled for oct 19-23????

Max K


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Max said:


> hey is this race cancled for oct 19-23????
> 
> Max K


Yep, there were no entries!!!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

*Roar race cancled*

how do i get my money back?


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Max said:


> how do i get my money back?


Huh...if he said there were NO entries...or were there....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Ted Flack

Ted how are you guys doing? Are you and Bobby coming to the Halloween race? If not see you at the champs.
chuck


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmmmmm.......................

the truth is shown.........again


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

It could be the entry was sent in after the race was officially cancelled. Just giving RCScrewz the benefit of the doubt.

Hi Chuck Mackin!


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

I entry from ADA Michigan after the race cancelled (paid by check and refunded) another entery from local racer Ken C - Waiting for him to comes tuesday to pickup refund - Only two in (3) months - And for this comment to be made....
"Hmmmmm....................... the truth is shown.........again" Is why this stuff happens - I ask the questions what fact you know - or do you base everything on here-say


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

And by the way - I did most of the promotional work for keith and rcscrewz - and helped with organizing this event - I can tell you one thing - he's the most honest track owner I've met. he doesn't put on a false front - if doesn't like you or want to put up with the whining because he didn't kiss your butt - he'll tell you - he doesn't kiss ass and that is why the local babies in the area don't like him. Maybe another track will open soon so the butt kissing will return. Instead of expecting tracks owner to be grateful to you as a racer - maybe the racers should be grateful someone has taken the time and money to open a track for us - my 2 cents worth


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yep, owning a track is hard - especially with the economy and us fickle racers. We all want things as cheap as possible or for free.

Unfortunately, for this ROAR race, the majority of folks attending would have just been local racers. Here is why:

1) There is the Halloween Race in Cleveland the weekend after. A lof of the folks use that as a warm-up for the US Indoor Champs held next month. So, a lot of folks in that area will be staying there to get track time at that track. 

2) The Economy. The economy is not the greatest so R/C falls on the back burner for a lot folks (me included mainly b/c I'm trying to help run a business and we are short staffed). 

3) Gas Prices. Gas prices are horrible now. This means a lot of out of towners (especially from other states) will not want to make the trek because of reason 4 below.

4) Regional races really have no 'play' in the overall life of r/c racing. It does not qualify you for anything, just bragging rights of some sort. ROAR really should make the regionals a requirement for folks to be able to race national events. However, r/c participation is so low that they'd have to allow folks off-the-street to race at nationals anyways. So, it is a catch-22 situation.

So, because of all this, a lot of out of towners will not make the race. It isn't something personal against Keith nor RCScrewz. And, local racers will not make the race b/c it would basically be a "RCScrewz Tuesday Club Race," but a whole lot more expensive.

-Rich


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

oltimerracer said:


> And by the way - I did most of the promotional work for keith and rcscrewz - and helped with organizing this event - I can tell you one thing - he's the most honest track owner I've met. he doesn't put on a false front - if doesn't like you or want to put up with the whining because he didn't kiss your butt - he'll tell you - he doesn't kiss ass and that is why the local babies in the area don't like him. Maybe another track will open soon so the butt kissing will return. Instead of expecting tracks owner to be grateful to you as a racer - maybe the racers should be grateful someone has taken the time and money to open a track for us - my 2 cents worth


I will disagree with you on this. The track owners should be grateful we race there. If we didn't race the track would not make money and not be around. Also if the owner is grateful to their racers then the racers in turn will be more supportive and are more likely to take pride in the track and pick up trash if they see it laying around as well as to try and bring more friends and racers to that particular track. This is more true then ever now with more then one track being around somewhat locally.

As a racer I need a reason to go to a track, not saying I need the track owner to kiss butt, but there is an obvious difference between being nice and respectful and kissing but. I will use Lazer as an example because they don't have a hobby shop on hand and the place is somewhat in the middle of no where but people keeping going back year after year because of the atmosphere.

oltimerracer I don't know who you are but I have been racing in this area since '90. I have seen many tracks come and go and the ones that have left it was very obvious why they didn't work. For those that remember the Canton Riders and JJ's (when Larry Rice ran it) they had theme racers (Poker races, Halloween Havoc, New years Bash, general trophy races) all the time and people from all over would come to those races because they gave the racer something to look forward and at most they would have cost $20. 

I doubt races like that would work anymore mainly becasue of the economy and as Rich said r/c tends to be the first thing to be put on the back burner. Especially with how the economy is now we as racers tend to go where we feel we will get the most bang for the buck.

Brian Anthony


----------



## oltimerracer (Aug 20, 2005)

Without tracks where do you race - it takes lots of money and devotion for a track to come around - and all that people do latley is bitch - I don't blame hime one bit


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

oltimerracer said:


> Without tracks where do you race - it takes lots of money and devotion for a track to come around - and all that people do latley is bitch - I don't blame hime one bit


I think the only thing people were bitching about was the price. If you look at the last few ROAR Nationals this Regional was the same if not more then those Nationals. For a region/local race the price was a big deterent. Races at this level have no reason to be a handout race for any class and just add an unneeded cost. The Novak race at Trackside is a BYOM race and it works great and that is a major race every year. Though this is stuff that was all said when the entry first came out so it is a done deal as is the race,

Brian


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

oltimeracer ..... HHHHHMMMMM ........ who could he be ? is he really from the U.P. ? will he show up for free pizza ?
the mystery continues .................
Bob Cates


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Bob, I have a hunch but I guess I shouldn't say.
Don't what to start anything.


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

oltimerracer said:


> And by the way - I did most of the promotional work for keith and rcscrewz - and helped with organizing this event - I can tell you one thing - he's the most honest track owner I've met. he doesn't put on a false front - if doesn't like you or want to put up with the whining because he didn't kiss your butt - he'll tell you - he doesn't kiss ass and that is why the local babies in the area don't like him. Maybe another track will open soon so the butt kissing will return. Instead of expecting tracks owner to be grateful to you as a racer - maybe the racers should be grateful someone has taken the time and money to open a track for us - my 2 cents worth


I don't know man.. Don't get me wrong, but you happen to be the most inconsistant poster that I have met in my life. It's 2 hours to halo in one post then you go on Josh's thread and say that you are from the UP. Do you fly from the UP to Toledo?

We let the whole regional race go a long time ago and now you pop in to stir the poop again. 

Let's see. I have been going to 'screwz since it opened and then had to take a few weeks off for work and national races and i've never seen the whining and crying at the track that you are talking about. I donated my time and effort for a long time and Keith has helped me out when needed to cover my helping him. 

I have noticed that Keith has been in a bad mood about things lately and snaps at people without warning, but as for that, I don't care. He has the right to do or act as he pleases. People have to make the decision to come or go as they please. Coming on this board bashing people that have no idea who you are because you hide behind a mask and talk trash isn't helping this hobby or issue one bit. 

Please talk trash about me, please bash my ethics and personal traits. It only makes you look like a tool. I also like it when people sign on as multiple names to have heated conversations with themself. 

The real racers that show up to the races there don't care about how the track is run. The place was packed tuesday. This is weeks after the decision to cancel the race, let it go.

Just my $1.25. I blew by $.02 a long time ago.

Tim Stamper
That's my real name


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

How about a free pizza and beer night .................. I'll be there .
Bob


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, I am little disappointed as of this evening (I will explain in a little bit) and I can understand why Keith is in a bad mood. However, there are people that want to race/practice at his track and he is not letting him in.

There were 3 people who wanted to practice (and pay to practice) at his track today. Two of them came from pretty far away - one from Jackson, and another from north of Flint.

They showed up around noon today and Keith's car was in the driveway. They could not get in the building. They banged on the door for 20 minutes when the 3rd person showed up. He had Keith's cell-phone number so he called him. Keith basically told them to go away because he was not going to open. And, that there were other tracks to go practice at so they should go there.

So, my question is, does he want us to practice/race at his track or not?

And, if he isn't going to be open, put a sign up that says the place is closed. Moreover, if you hear someone knocking on the door, do them the courtesy and at least open the door and tell them the place is closed. That was over an hour drive for 2 of them.

Fred B and I were planning on going to his track this Tuesday to go race and start going there regularly. However, this really is very confusing and I'd rather not risk driving up there (especially with these gas prices) and find the place closed -- especially if I leave work early and ESPECIALLY if Fred drives all the way from Jackson.

The carpet season is ramping up and the weather is getting colder. This means there are going to be more and more folks who want to race indoor and Keith's track is a great facility. However, pushing the racers away at 'peak time' seems a bit odd and isn't going to let us help him pay the rent.

-Rich


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

ugh!

Tim


----------



## planet honda (Dec 23, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Well, I am little disappointed as of this evening (I will explain in a little bit) and I can understand why Keith is in a bad mood. However, there are people that want to race/practice at his track and he is not letting him in.
> 
> There were 3 people who wanted to practice (and pay to practice) at his track today. Two of them came from pretty far away - one from Jackson, and another from north of Flint.
> 
> ...


 
YEAH, You tell em Rich.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Tim Stamper said:


> Please talk trash about me, please bash my ethics and personal traits. It only makes you look like a tool. I also like it when people sign on as multiple names to have heated conversations with themself.
> 
> Ok Stamper where do you want me to start (jk)(lol)
> I am beginning to understand why Keith is behaving a he does(although it doesnt make it right)
> ...


----------



## FLCL (Aug 29, 2005)

Rich 

welcome to our world.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow , 
Rich that really sucks , if that happened to me I'd be PO'd too , and I only live 10 minutes from the track . I think Keith needs to come on here and explain , does he want us there or not , maybe he had a good reason for not opening ?????? I really don't know whats going on there ,but I hope the track stays open . 
Brad , I'm with ya , there has allways been "politics " in this toy car racing hobby , (he's fast so he must be cheating , that guys a hack to win , etc ) but the track owner politics , and bashing other tracks / racers doesnt help with the fun factor . I don't race every week , but when I do I like to have fun (we all do ) . This hobby works 2 ways , kinda like marriage , the track needs to support the racers and the racers need to support the track . simple as that , when one fails in this the other gets pissy , been there done that , and yes Keith , there ARE other tracks . We are SOOOO lucky here in our area to have several tracks to chose from , I personally don't hit just one , I like to rotate around and race with all of you . PEACE TO YOU ALL
Bob Cates


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

BPSHADOW said:


> Tim Stamper said:
> 
> 
> > Please talk trash about me, please bash my ethics and personal traits. It only makes you look like a tool. I also like it when people sign on as multiple names to have heated conversations with themself.
> ...


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

C5R-Racing said:


> *who am I?* I am johnny cochran in a knit cap.


Do you still have my motor?

Good to hear from ya!

Tim


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey Tim:

I got it back  . also more bad news about our phone call  .
call when you get a chance.

Thanks


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Don't forget that when somebody comes on here and talks trash about something that ticks you off the "Trash Talker " wins if he gets somebody mad.The best way to deal with this type of person is to leave him/her alone and the subject will die all by itself. That is why these goofs have to change screen names and talk to themselves....pretty sad!

If you guys think a site like this is wrecking the hobby I have to disagree with you. I bet 75% of the people that show up on Tuesday at the track and have a great old time racing and hanging out with their friends don't even read this forum. If Keith lets the crap on here bother him then he should stop coming on here, that could make his life a lot better. Some of the people I know from the big car racing don't read any of the trash or watch any of the TV shows that are filled with gossip and whining....pretty good idea.


I have always had a good time at Keith's track as well as Larry's and Josh's. Hopefully they will all keep racing because I like to go to all of them. Like Bob says, we need the tracks and they need us so why do we have to decide who needs who the most. It really is simple, no track no racing and if there are no racers who needs a track. 

Ted


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

That's why I like racing with the 'old guys', they always have the voice of reason.
Hey Ted you coming down Tuesday ?


----------



## Ted Flack (Sep 26, 2001)

Barry Z said:


> That's why I like racing with the 'old guys', they always have the voice of reason.
> Hey Ted you coming down Tuesday ?


I might have to go to Charlotte, if not I will be there.


----------



## C5R-Racing (Sep 2, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> Do you still have my motor?
> 
> Good to hear from ya!
> 
> Tim


still sitting in my f201 :dude: 

Damn everyone knows who i am! :drunk:


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

C5R-Racing said:


> still sitting in my f201 :dude:
> 
> Damn everyone knows who i am! :drunk:


Update your name to C6R-Racing and no one will know.


----------



## BPSHADOW (May 5, 2003)

Hey Ted, I agree with you, but its not just on the net. Its the way some people carry themselves at the track,and for that matter on the track. Do you remember last winter when we all ran 19turn rubber at screwz ? That was awsome because you had a full heat of cars and a pretty good spread of skill and speed. Yet somehow we managed to run for 5 minutes without carnage and without people wanting to fight on the stand. I realize this is toy car racing and at the level I race you cant take it too seriously, but there is a lack of sportsmanship and just plain decency in some of these drivers. They act like they own the track and you better move over and let them by right now. I will always give someone room, but that person needs to give me a chance to do so, and most of the time they dont wait and just drive through. These same people act the same way when it comes to pit space and frequency clips(now solved by Spektrum) Just a few thoughts.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Well, as long as I can get out of work in time, I am planning on hitting Screwz for a little Tuesday 1/12th action, tomorrow.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

COOL ........ I'll be there to run 1/12th stock with ya and take my lumps, we had 7 last week I think , Dave , Dwight , Legs , Marcus , and a few others . 
c YA Bob


----------

